

A brief history of fighting spam at Pinterest - exitoptions
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t7ibuUXQYx8

======
codemac
The deploy-free rule updates are great - most email security systems do rules
as a database to deploy to endpoints around the system to maintain
performance.

The risk portion of the presentation was also informative. The "undo" is a key
to a lot of good security systems.

I was pleasantly surprised by the practical and informational nature of this
talk! Fairly worth the time.

~~~
exitoptions
Thanks! Most of these concepts apply broadly to any good security/adversarial
system.

------
zizee
32 points, 6 hours old, and no comments. Weird.

~~~
est
I think it's because

1\. it's late at north america right now

2\. a pdf/blog post is much more preferable than a youtube video.

~~~
Already__Taken
1\. Written article

2\. Video presentation

3\. Just the slides, a bonus with speaker notes

I hate links that are just a speaker deck. It's 2015 I'm not asking for the
production values of Top Gear. Just grab your mic and HD sliders as your
laptop presents.

